# Canon 70-200 and 5DII sloppy fit



## CWPS (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, perhaps sloppy is too harsh. 

I purchased an EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM and attached it to an almost new 5DII, but there's a tiny amount of play, which doesn't exist when a 24-70 is attached. It seems strange. Should I worry? Should I return it to BandH for another. It's difficult to imagine the lens body has a bad surface.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 9, 2013)

Normal. Happened with my combo and many forum members have had the same experience.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 9, 2013)

Agree. My 70-200 is very tight, but my 100-400 + a few others have some rotational play. It's normal and has no effect on anything.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 10, 2013)

It happens, mine wiggles a little tiny bit; It hasn't been any kind of problem.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2013)

There is a oblong hole in the lens flange that the locking pin on the camera side drops into. Its common for larger lenses to get loose as the hole wears from use. This means there will be a tiny amount of rotational play after the lens is mounted.

If the play bothers you, I'd suggest getting a replacement lens to see if the fit is better. Its not a big deal, but consider that it will wear more with use, so its better if snug when new.

Here is a snapshot of my 100-400mmL. it is nice and snug on my camera, but it tolerances line up wrong, it could be loose.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 10, 2013)

Each of my lenses fit a little different. Some have play some are really tight. And they aren't the same fit on different cameras either. One lens can be tight on the 5DIII, moderate on the 60D, and a little loose on the 5DII.
There's tolerances on both camera body and lens. Most of my lenses have a little wiggle; it is normal and will not affect image quality.

Of course it depends on how much wiggle. I had a 40D and lenses seemed a little loose. I had Canon look at it, and it was a bad lens mount on the camera body.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 10, 2013)

BTW ... if the lens is otherwise a winner, then I'd keep it. You might exchange it and get one with optical problems and have to exchange again. A little wiggle is normal. If in doubt, take it to a local camera shop and ask the techie there if it appears normal.

PS... I have the 70-200L 2.8 IS II and it wiggles a little on my 5DIII as well. IQ and performance is stellar!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2013)

Etienne said:


> BTW ... if the lens is otherwise a winner, then I'd keep it. You might exchange it and get one with optical problems and have to exchange again. A little wiggle is normal. If in doubt, take it to a local camera shop and ask the techie there if it appears normal.
> 
> PS... I have the 70-200L 2.8 IS II and it wiggles a little on my 5DIII as well. IQ and performance is stellar!


Good points!, however, I know that movement can be substantial and some lenses go "clunk" as it rotates. That can be aggravating. If its not really a big bother to the OP, he should live with it, but if it bothers him already, it will only get worse. It certainly does not affect IQ.


----------

